

P2P Ajax over WebRTC - pfraze
http://blog.grimwire.com/posts/grimwire0.4

======
d1_mo
Impressive. But what's the main use case?

~~~
pfraze
Privacy. It'll be more obvious as I get more apps done, but you can replace
remote services with pages in the browser and avoid sending data away.

